# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  NeoRouter, zero-config VPN for OpenWrt

## acoul

Πηγή



> I've been OpenWrt users for many years and I like it so much. But I can see a lot of users who need VPN solution like me are still struggling with OpenVPN and it virtually shuts the door to the users like my girl friend to use this technology at home.
> 
> So I think it's time for me to contribute something to the forum. My team has just ported NeoRouter to the OpenWrt platform and welcome everyone interested in it to visit our website http://www.neorouter.com.
> 
> NeoRouter is a zero-config VPN and remote access solution. With NeoRouter you can create a virtual LAN over the Internet so that you can remotely access your computers and share files, photos, videos and printer with your family members or friends. It's FREE and no limitation to the connections. It's using P2P technology so that your router won't be slow down when you create a 200 nodes virtual network.
> 
> Enjoy it!

----------

